# How to keep humidity high in an aquarium



## randy (Mar 8, 2012)

Until I am able to build or buy a larger enclosure for my Sulcata Hatchling I have a 30 gallon tank set up. It is at aprox. 95 degrees using a 65 watt soft flood bulb about 1/4 inch down into the tank. The humidity is staying at aprox. 45 %, the substrate is aprox. 2" deep so I think I might make it deeper tonight to about 4-5 inches using cypress mulch. I was thinking about either using tin foil to enclose the top of the tank and or using cut to size storage container lids from Walmart to fit on top of tank. The area under the light is pretty dry at present time, buying a spray bottle to get it moist each day. Also question about humid hides, where should they be placed right under the light or just to the side? If I increase the substrate depth will this help keep the moisture in the substrate? Any advise will be appreciated. Thanks

Oh bye the way would Terra Pots for plants cut in half work for humid hides?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 8, 2012)

Both would work good, i would buy a top from walmart and make a cover for half the tank.
Second i would ad cypress mulch or coco fiber and make it 4 inches at least.
then spray water in the enclosure and on shell


----------



## randy (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't added the rest ofthe mulch yet will do tomorrow, bought the spray bottle and the heavy duty aluminum foil at walmart tonight. Sprayed the mulch real good and then added the large terra plant pot on the hot side submurging under the cypress much a little, then I added the aluminum foil on top. The humidity went up to 60% within 20 minutes but after an hour has gone back down to 57 which is at least a 10% change, condensation is forming on the glass, hopefully by the morning it should be better. I'm wandering if I should buy a higher wattage bulb other than the 65 watt soft white flood light that I'm using. I know that the humidity is supposed to be around 70%, I'm just having a hard time figuring out how to do it. Should I soak the cypress alot more after adding the addition cypress mulch and would buying the coconut fiber help increase the humidity? I can go to a higher bulb, but the temperature is staying at around 95-100 already, just want the atmosphere and home to be perfect or close enough as not to cause the baby sulcata any problems. I will be buying another terra pot tomorrow and maybe even a terra suacer that goes under the pot to collect water from watering plants as a food dish. At present the humidity has decreased to 56 % and temperature is at 99 degrees, temp seems to be increasing but the humidity seems to be decreasing. Any advise with this problem would be deaply appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wellington (Mar 8, 2012)

Your basking spot should be in the 90's but the over all temp should be around 80-85. Do you have a UVB light or does he get out side in sunshine every day? Coconut coir holds moisture good. You could also soak your mulch before placing it in the enclosure. You might also try covering more of the enclosure. If you have condensation I would think your humidity would be higher then what the reading is. Are you sure your humidity meter is working correctly? If all else fails, you could pipe in a warm mist humidifier.


----------



## oscar (Mar 8, 2012)

instead of a spray bottle I opted for a pump sprayer, using a hand
spray bottle took a lot of pumps to wet my enclosures.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 8, 2012)

I cover about 2/3 of my box turtles enclosure with plexiglass


----------



## randy (Mar 9, 2012)

I think I am going to go get a higher wattage bulb, it won't be a problem. Bought two of the 100 watt zoo med bulbs a week or so ago, going to take them back and just get one. The enclosure is completely enclosed by aluminum foil (heavy duty) doubled up, there is some small minute holes around the light fixture and about 3" of area on the other side of the tank that is not covered. The humidity this morning went back down into the 40's however the heat was exactly 99 degrees, the mulch was completely dry where the bulb is shinning. This morning I sprayed the mulch until it was very wet. Can you get the cypress mulch to wet?, or wetter the better, it possibly could be the humidity gauge, have another one that I will put into it's place and see what that will do. It's getting real frustrating, I'm making every effort to producing the best habitate that I can and it just seems that I can get one thing perfect and another one is just not minding. I'm able to increase the humidity by placing the bulb closer to the mulch but I don't want it so close so that is why I think buying the higher wattage may do world of help. One other question for you all, I hopefully will be getting my tortoise sometime next week, when he/she arrives do I soak the tortoise immediately and then feed or what?, I figure a good soak would be very important expecially after being in a box overnight, and food too. Thanks you all for all the help, I'm not from Texas but have lived her since 1984 off an on, the Southern language seems to grow on to you, Originally from Illinois. My wife is from Wichita Falls, my two girls were born here so except for the Dallas Cowboys Texas ain't so bad, don't care much for the heat, heat, heat, heat, stickers, misquit trees, flat ground, however they do have good fishing around here so that makes everything great, plus they have some great Churches here in town. Thanks again for all the assistance. RANDY



wellington said:


> Your basking spot should be in the 90's but the over all temp should be around 80-85. Do you have a UVB light or does he get out side in sunshine every day? Coconut coir holds moisture good. You could also soak your mulch before placing it in the enclosure. You might also try covering more of the enclosure. If you have condensation I would think your humidity would be higher then what the reading is. Are you sure your humidity meter is working correctly? If all else fails, you could pipe in a warm mist humidifier.


No UVB light, the temperature has been very warm here in the high 60's to low 80's and will get alot hotter soon. I will have no problem giving the Tortoise all the sun that is required, I have a large rectangle bird cage that I have taken the bottom out of that I will put the little feller in when he/she comes, I will also put a brick on top to keep critters from getting to him/her. Just wanted to know if I put Coconut Coir on top of the Cypress Mulch would this increases the humidity in anyway? Also have noticed flies getting into the tank due to the moisture is this common?


----------



## randy (Mar 9, 2012)

Came to a conclusion that I am an idiot and was not using my brain. The readings that I have been doing is directly under the light, the tank itself besides the basking area is around 74% humidity, the other end of the tank is at aprox. 70 degrees. The area where the bulb is shinning is drying and is less humid and hotter, the other side of the tank (cool side is 68-74% humidity). I bought some large food containers (2), have sumerged them in the cypress, one on each side with mulch inside and the lid on. I really thought that I was just running in circles but didn't think that if you are checking temp and humidity right under heat source then the humidity will be real low. The rest of the tank is very wet, diffentially have a hot side and a cool side, thanks for all your advise, I think I am almost ready to get the little guy/gal. Organic Spring Mix is in the refrigerator, water and food bowels bought, everything ready to go. Again when the tortoise comes what do I do first, soak then feed, left to relax for awhile then soak? Thanks.


----------



## wellington (Mar 9, 2012)

The order you listed for when the little one shows up sounds great. Don't forget though to add pics to the list and then posting those pics here.


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm praying for a healthy arrival!! I would soak in warm water, put her in front of food and then just let her decide what she wants to do. Most likely she will want to hide for days. 

I would only take her out to soak and offer food for a couple weeks. It will be hard for your family but I'm sure the kids will understand.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm praying for a healthy arrival too and seems it will be thriving and healthy once you get it since the temps in TX are pretty high and also getting ur tort from a reputable breeder! I think you should have 2 thermometers on both sides because I bought a $30 thermometer/hygrometer and I made the same mistake as you by placing it in the basking area so it was drier than the rest of the enclosure. Since you have a aquarium I don't think the foil thing is a good Idea since glass will hold the humidity/temps much better than a bin with no lid. I accidentally purchased the bin without a lid so that's why I used foil for the sterlite bin and it worked great but I have a 25 gallon aquarium now. Haven't tested it out but will be posting pics once I get the little guys from Austin on Wednesday. What substrate are you using besides mulch or peat moss? I used sand and coir which was a mistake since sand is dehydrating so now I am using bricks of coir soaked in warm water.
I think your on the right track with soaking as soon as you get Lucky and then feed her and leave her alone for the rest of the day maybe even the next besides only picking her up for soaking and feeding but if she's active and healthy and happy and doesn't mind then I don't see why you'd have to leave her alone that long. They say not to pick up hatchlings too much but if she doesn't mind you guys then you guys can just hoover over her while she eats and walks around the enclosure. =) glad she's safe and alive. How long before she reaches you?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2012)

wellington said:


> The order you listed for when the little one shows up sounds great. Don't forget though to add pics to the list and then posting those pics here.



 Pictures would be great!


----------

